# what side by side to get????



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm thinking very heavy on getting a side x side but I'm not sure what i want being Ive never drove one lol, I'm leaning towards a rzr s or a teryx. well lets start off with what i plan on using it for it wont be used for work besides some light yard work if any at all, i plan to trail ride not much mud unless its there and the mood strikes me haha. im interested in the speed part as well not just easing around. it looks like the rzr would be more comfortable but i like the kawi vtwin and the rzr looks better than the new teryx so its 50/50 what would yall suggest?


----------



## tyndall (Jul 30, 2010)

Wait for the new Cat.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

personally i like the rzrs better than the teryx. i have not rode the teryx but have rode the rzrs. i was quite impressed with it. it was on 29.5 laws with the shocks turned up 3/4 of the way.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

we have a 11 rzr s and man is it a blast to drive around in. drag racing the brute we are dead even until after 40-45 then i start pulling away slowly. My vote is RZR-S.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I have rode in the new 900 razor that thing is sick,, was pushing 70 on the black top!! I am not a big fan of the 3 link set up looks like a lot to get hung up on.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea im leaning to the RZR-S but i hate to buy a popo and not a kawi lol. the 900 is proly out thats a lot of cash to drop


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im not a sxs man but if i was in the market for one and i only rode trails like u explained i wouldnt pick anything but the rzr. now if ur a mud man id say commander, the teryx jus aint really on my list


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

if it were me i would buy a new ranger but i wouldnt be using it like you are and for your needs i def say the rzr the popo are a much more capable machine for what your wanting and the aftermarket parts are endless with them


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i like them both but the rzr gets my vote


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I plan on buying a sxs this fall and I am really leaning towards a RZR, even though they sound like a weed eater. 

The Commander has too much computer crap and is kinda bulky, the Teryx I dont like the looks of, and Rhinos seem under powered.


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

rzr hands down.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been thinking a lot about a SxS also. I'm still about a year or so away from being in the market, which I hope will give kawie and yamaha time to come out with something new. The RZR is, without a doubt, king of the trails. Nothing competes with it's suspension travel, power to weight ratio and handling. Pure sport though...pretty much useless for work. I've spent a lot of time in my dad's RZR. What I like: Sporty handling and quick. What I don't like: The exhaust note. The engine puts out good power, but sounds pitiful IMO (that may not matter to some, but us Brute guys care about that stuff). For anyone over 6'2" it's cramped. I'm 6'4" and my left leg constantly hangs out the side. The fit and finish leaves a lot to be desired. The steering wheel, seats and controls/dash feel cheap and uncomfortable, and shifting into gear is not as smooth as it should be. Not to say the Teryx is much better in those aspects. For about the same price, I'm looking at the Commander 800 XT. More hp than either the RZR or Teryx and the fit finish is what it should be, top notch. I rode with one this past weekend and I was very impressed. The seats were awesome and the controls were automobile quality. It's not as sporty as the RZR, but you get more for your money with Can-Am.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

The seats and instruments are MUCH nicer on the Can Am and so is the exhaust note (of course), and if they come out with a sport sxs like the RZR, I'll probably go that way. I sure wish they'd get rid of the 800 and put the 850 in it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Col_Sanders said:


> I plan on buying a sxs this fall and I am really leaning towards a RZR, even though they sound like a weed eater.
> 
> The Commander has too much computer crap and is kinda bulky, the Teryx I dont like the looks of, and Rhinos seem under powered.


 
exactly what i was thinking lol


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I've riden in most of them except the new can ams. My vote would be the rzr-s. My buddy is looking to the robby Gordon rzr 4 seater or the rzr-xp 900.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

what if you want to build a mud machine?
sorry to burst into the thread but i got put in here!! LOL
im not looking for a all out mudder, something i can throw a small-mid size lift on with some terminators and still get up and go. are the RZR's up to that?
of course mine will not be new. i cant drop 10K on a new machine but ill pay half that and a little more...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> what if you want to build a mud machine?
> sorry to burst into the thread but i got put in here!! LOL
> im not looking for a all out mudder, something i can throw a small-mid size lift on with some terminators and still get up and go. are the RZR's up to that?
> of course mine will not be new. i cant drop 10K on a new machine but ill pay half that and a little more...


If u don't want to pay 10k then ur best bet I'd an old rhino


----------

